# 83' Volvo 240 Intercooler Engine in S13



## joarif (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey guys i have a 1983 volvo 240 intercooled in my driveaway and replaced it with my 90' S13. Because of my neglect the rack and pinion and axles broke, but the engine is in beautiful condition. I've been thinking of taking out my ka24 and sticking in the 240 engine in there. The dimension are about the same, the engine mounts can be fabricated easily and the 240 is already rwd, the driveshaft from a manual s13 is the same size, and length as the s13. The 240 stock hp numbers are about 155 and weighs about 650 pounds more than the s13. This is a project worth considering and was just wondering about your input...and yes i know about sr20's and ka24det's. Once in a while we have to be original dont you think? if anyone is interested about reading more about this i found a great website www.turbobricks.org. There is also a great link on that website for a guy that put in a 92 mustang 5.0 engine in his 240 volvo...if its possible for the 240 why not the s13?


----------



## Poisunes (Sep 6, 2004)

The swap is possible for the volvo because the way the car is built. Next to any other car, i love the volvo 240. It is a cult car where I live. The best swaps that i have seen are the smallblock chevy with a tranny out of a camaro. Gearing mostly. THe volvo is so heavy that the engine swap can be done with a lot of the stock 240 components and there is endless space in the engine compartment. I have so much information about this subject and a 327 waiting for the right old volvo to come along. There is even a book about putting v-8s in volvos. But, the swap of the b23 volvo engine, to the nissan might not be that good of an idea. Aftermarket parts for the volvo are not as common as they might be for the sr20. Sure, you might spend the same amount of money to do both, the you are guaranteed more power from the nissan, than the volvo. If you like the volvo idea go for it. There is lots of info from www.ipdusa.com they are volvo experts. If you want more info about this, let me know.


----------

